# Social Work in New Zealand



## michelle3523 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello from Scotland

I am looking to move to NZ nexy year and currently have a recruitment agency in NZ looking at employment. I am a social worker and was hoping someone could tell me a bit about social work in New Zealand...was hoping to gain a job in North Island as prefer sunnier climates...would be esp good to hear from social workers 

Thanks


----------



## solitaire (Dec 19, 2011)

*SW in NZ*

Hi Michelle?

Did you make it over to NZ?
We were with SWRNZ, later Amicus, and now out of business so we are still sounding out the job market to see how the ground lies.


----------

